# An Update on the Kelowna bunny problem that may have ended in culling - good news!



## Spring (Mar 25, 2008)

I cannot find the original story about the Kelowna loose bunny problem, but they were thinking of doing a mass cull to help the problem. They've now started a more humane approach by catching them. 

I'm trying to find the original post and more links for the stories telling what they are doing with them when they catch them, since Iheard they are spaying and neutering then adopting them out, but I'm not totally sure.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080318.wbcrabbits18/BNStory/National/home


----------

